# أخطاء ميكانيكية شائعة



## صابر الحناجره (28 يوليو 2011)

يتعلم الإنسان من الأخطاء أكثر من ما يتعلم من الصواب ، لذلك ما رأيكم أن نتبادل أخطائنا أو أخطاء غيرنا؟

حسنا ، سأبدأ بنفسي ، لكن هذه المرة ليس خطأي ، بل هو خطأ في أحد الأنظمة القديمة ، أقصد أنظمة ال( تشيلرات ) القديمة ، في أحد المشاريع كان النظام يتكون من أكثر من ( تشيلر ) ، و لا يوجد نظام الدائرتين الثانوية و الأساسية ، بل مضخات أساسية فقط أي دائرة واحدة فقط ، و كانت المضخات مركبة بشكل مجموعة متكاملة ، أي لا يوجد مضخة مخصصة لكل ( تشيلر ) بل مجموعة تغذي كل ال ( تشيلرات ) ، كما في الشكل المرفق ، و أيضا لا يوجد صمام تحكم تلقائي على كل خط تزويد لكل ( تشيلر ) لكي يغلق خط التزويد لل ( التشيلر ) المتوقف عن العمل ، ما هي المشكلة إذن ؟
المشكلة أنه في حالة توقف ال( تشيلرات ) 2 و 3 عن العمل ، سيستمر التدفق للماء من خلالهما - تذكر أنهما متوقفان عن العمل - وبالتالي عند إختلاط الماء الخارج منهما مع الماء الخارج من ال ( تشيلر ) العامل سنحصل على خليط بدرجة حرارة أعلى من المفروض .

أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة .


----------



## ميعاد العراقي (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صابر الحناجره (29 يوليو 2011)

و إياكم أخي ميعاد


----------



## صابر الحناجره (29 يوليو 2011)

نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة 

رقم أثنين : عدم تركيب الإنبوب المشترك ( Common Pipe ) بين الدائرة الأساسية و الدائرة الثانوية في أنظمة التشيلرات :57:، وهو عنصر أساسي جدا لفصل الدائرتين من الناحية الهيدروليكية ، فبدونه ستصبح المضخات الأساسية و المضخات الثانوية متصلة على التوالي . :8:


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (29 يوليو 2011)

و إياكم أخي ميعاد


----------



## صابر الحناجره (30 يوليو 2011)

نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة 

رقم ثلاثة : هناك إعتقاد سائد لدى كثير من المهندسين أنه لحساب فقد الضغط على الدكت فما عليك إلا أن تحسب المفاقيد على طول الدكت نتيجة الإحتكاك ، ثم تضرب النتيجة بمرة و نصف لتعوض عن المفاقيد على وصلات الدكت مثل الأكواع و التفرعات و ما إلى ذلك ، بل إن بعضهم لا يحسب مفاقيد الضغط على خط السحب أو أي شىء قبل المروحة .
طبعا هذا خطأ فادح :57: ، لأنه في كثير من الأحيان يكون فقد الضغط على كوع واحد أو نقاصة واحدة أكبر بكثير من فقد الضغط على الدكت كاملا  ، فلا تستغرب مثلا إذا حسبت فقد الضغط على دكت ، ووجدت فقد الضغط عليه يساوي 20 باسكال مثلا ، ثم عند حساب فقد الضغط على الوصلات وجدت أن فقد الضغط يساوي 90 باسكال .
طبعا يجب أن لا ننسى أنه لحساب الضغط المطلوب من المروحة فإننا لا نكتفي فقط بالدكت و وصلاته ، بل يجب أن نحسب كذلك فقد الضغط على كل من : مداخل الهواء مثل ال( Grille, Luver ) أو حتى ال ( Bellmouth ) ، مخارج الهواء مثل ال ( Diffuser ) أو حتى لو كان الهواء يخرج من الدكت مباشرة فهناك فقد في الضغط ، أي قطعة موجودة في مسار الهواء وتؤدي لتغيير في سرعة أو إتجاه الهواء ستحدث مفاقيد ، مثل أجهزة معايرة تدفق الهواء ( Volume Damper ) ، أو ال(Smoke Damper ) او ( Fire Damper ) ...
وهنالك بعض القطع بحاجة لعناية خاصة في حسابات فقد الضغط ، مثل كاتم الصوت ( Sound Attenuator ) أو مصفيات الهواء ( Filter ) .
يتبع...


----------



## صابر الحناجره (30 يوليو 2011)

نستكمل 

ذكرنا أن فقد الضغط على توصيلات الضغط يشكل نسبة كبيرة من المفاقيد ، ولا نستطيع أن نقدرها تقديرا ، بل يجب أن نقوم بحساب هذه المفاقيد بشكل علمي ، لكي نحصل على رقم دقيق - و أيضا لكي تستطيع أن تناقش المهندس الإستشاري من موقف قوة  - ، إذن كيف نحسب هذه المفاقيد ؟؟

يتم حساب المفاقيد لأي قطعة حسب المعادلة التالية :

Flosses = C x Vp ​ 
C = Coefficient 
Vp = Velocity Pressure​أي أن المفاقيد على أية قطعة تساوي ( ضغط السرعة ) ضرب ( المعامل C )
و ( ضغط السرعة ) يساوي مربع سرعة الهواء في القطعة مقسوما على 2 ثم نضرب الناتج في كثافة الهواء والتي تساوي عادة 1.2 
مثال على ( ضغط السرعة ) :
ما هو ضغط السرعة لكوع سرعة الهواء عبره تساوي 5 م/ث 
الجواب : ((5*5)/2 )*1.2 = 15 باسكال
و الآن نأتي للمعامل C ، من أين نأتي به ؟
بسيطة ، قامت SMACNA بإعداد جداول لمعظم القطع المستخدمة في صناعة الدكتات ، فما عليك إلا الرجوع للجدول الخاص بالقطعة الموجودة لديك ، سأرفق ملف يحتوي على هذه الجداول ، و أيضا يوجد جداول مشابهة أيضا في مراجع ال ( ASHRAE ) .​ 
بعد أن تحصل على قيمة المعامل C من الجداول ، ما عليك إلا أن تضربه في قيمة ( ضغط السرعة ) لتحصل على الفقد في الضغط على هذه القطعة .
ملاحظة ( يوجد لبعض القطع أكثر من مقطع ، و بالتالي أكثر من سرعة ، لذا إنتبه أثناء إستخدامك للجداول ، عند أي قيمة بنيت القيم الموجودة في هذا الجدول ، ستجد السرعة المطلوب إستخدامها في أعلى كل صفحة من صفحات الجداول )​


----------



## احمدون1988 (30 يوليو 2011)

اخي صابر جزاك الله خيرا 
وبالنسبه للمشكلة الاولى بتاعت الشيلر ، حسب ما فهمت انو في حالت توقف شيلر او اثنين بيكون اللود التبريدي على شيلر واحد كبير ، لاكن السؤال هل بيفصل الشيلرات دي سيت بوينت و لا بسبب عطل فني اذا ، سيت بوينت setpoint فحيكون المياه اصلا بارده و مش حيكون في مشكلة من اختلاط المياه مع بعضها اما عند حدوث مشكلة حتى لو كان هناك صمام لغلق مداخل الشيلر+ بي بص بيصب في الطالع ، مش حيشلك الواحد ده الحمل وفي نفس الوقت انت عندك gpm لازم تكون لافه في الدوره 
فصراحه ما فهمتش المشكلة فين بالضبط ، ومستنين معلومات اكتر عن حسابات الدكت


----------



## برنس العرب (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاااك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## صابر الحناجره (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أخي أحمدون سأحاول أن أشرح المشكلة الأولى بشيء من التفصيل و أرجو أن تنظر للشكل التوضيحي المرفق .

من خلال الشكل المرفق تشاهد وجود ثلاثة تشيلرات ، التشيلر رقم 1 فقط يعمل ، و التشيلران رقمي 2 ، 3 متوقفان عن العمل ، سبب توقفهما عن العمل هو أن الحمل قليل ، و تشيلر واحد كافي لتزويد النظام بالقدرة التبريدية المطلوبة ، الآن لاحظ درجات الحرارة وقيم التدفق في كل الأفرع ، ستلاحظ أن التدفق ما زال مستمرا عبر التشيلرات رقم 2 ، 3 رغم توقفهما عن العمل ، ستدخل المياه بدرجة حرارة 12 مئوية إلى تشيلر رقم 1 ، ثم ستخرج منه بدرجة حرارة 6 مئوية لأنه يعمل ، لكن المياه ستدخلر التشيلرات 2 ، 3 بدرجة 12 مئوية ، و ستخرج أيضا بدرجة حرارة 12 مئوية لأنهما متوقفان عن العمل ، و الآن ماذا سيحدث عند إختلاط الماء الراجع ما تشيلرات 2 ، 3 وبدرجة 12 مئوي و تدفق 4 لترات / ثانية مع الماء الراجع من تشيلر رقم 1 واللذي درجة حرارته 6 مئوي و تدفقه يبلغ 2 لتر/ ثانية ؟ 
سنحصل على خليط بدرجة حرارته 10 مئوي وتدفقه 6 لتر/ ثانية ، وبالتالي درجة حرارة الماء اللذي سيذهب لوحدات التكييف أعلى من درجة الحرارة التصميمية ، وبالتالي لن تحصل على التبريد المطلوب و قد تفقد القدرة على التخلص من الرطوبة في الحيز المراد تكييفه ، لأن درجة حرارة ملفات التبريد قد تصبح أعلى من درجة الندى اللازمة لإحداث التكاثف على سطح الملف . 
أتمنى أن تكون الإجابة على سؤالك واضحة ، إذا لم تكن واضحة أنا جاهز للإجابة على أي إستفسار .


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## toktok66 (13 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي أحمدون سأحاول أن أشرح المشكلة الأولى بشيء من التفصيل و أرجو أن تنظر للشكل التوضيحي المرفق .
> 
> ...


 
اخي صابر يبدو انك مجتهد ومثابر ولكي ناخص كل ماسبق من الاحاجي يجب على كل مصمم ان يقرأ ASHRAE standard 90.1
جيدا جدا جدا جدا وكلامك اللذي ذكرته لم يذكره مرجع اشري Application وانما اكتفى بالتوجيه الى المرجع السابق الذكر واتمنى لك التوفيق فانت في قلب الحدث وستهاجم وتهاجم الف مره في السوق لان القليل جدا من الاستشاريون اللذين يعرفون هذا المرجع وقد قرأه بالفعل فأنت تتعدى عليهم لانك تكشف جهلهم المطلق


----------



## p.sniper (13 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ صابر ... انتا مبددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددع 

الف الف شكر الك


----------



## صابر الحناجره (14 أغسطس 2011)

تشرفت بمرورك أخي toktok ، حقيقة أنت تعطيني أكبر من حجمي ، فأنا ما زلت طالب علم ، لكنني أخي أحاول أن أكون مثلك بأن أبتعد عن العقلية النمطية و لا آخذ الأمور المتداولة في السوق على أنها مسلمات بدون أن نقوم بتحليلها و التحقق من صحتها .

أخي p.sniper جزاك الله خير على رفع معنوياتي .


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (14 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي أحمدون سأحاول أن أشرح المشكلة الأولى بشيء من التفصيل و أرجو أن تنظر للشكل التوضيحي المرفق .
> 
> ...


:28::28::28::28::28:

كلام علمي دقيق , وهذا ما يسمى بظاهرة Low delta T Syndrome


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة 

رقم أربعة : يقوم بعض المهندسين بوضع ال fcu فوق السقف المستعار للحمامات أو المطابخ أو في الممر الموجود بين حمام و مطبخ ، و ذلك لضيق المكان و عدم توفر مكان آخر ، و هذا ليس خطأ ، لكن الخطأ يكون بأن نقوم بسحب الهواء الراجع مباشرة من أسفل الوحدة في حالة و جود الوحدة بين المطبخ و الحمام ، خصوصا إذا وجدت الوحدة مباشرة أمام باب الحمام . 
و الأدهى من ذلك ، أن يتم سحب الهواء للوحدة مباشرة من فوق السقف المستعار في حالة وجود الFCU فوق الحمام ، و ذلك بعمل فتحة فوق السقف المستعار في الجدار الفاصل بين الحمام و الممر أو الحيز المجاور مع توفير ( جرل ) للهواء الراجع في الحيز المراد تكييفه و إستغلال الفراغ الموجود بين السقف الإنشائي و السقف المستعار ك( بلينم ) بدلا من إستخدام دكت للهواء الراجع ، و كأن المهندس يضمن أن السقف المستعار كاتم وغير منفذ للهواء و الروائح - أجلكم الله - ، و نفس الأمر ينطبق على وجود الوحدة فوق المطبخ . :70:
و الصح هو إستخدام دكت للهواء الراجع و توصيله بين ال FCU و ( جرلات ) الهواء الراجع .:34:


----------



## احمد بيو (20 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رااااائع ارجو الاستمرار والمزيد


----------



## صابر الحناجره (23 أغسطس 2011)

نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة 

رقم خمسة : يقوم بعض المهندسين - أو ينفذ بعض الفنيين - بتصميم خط تصريف المياه من ال AHU و يضيفون له مصيدة مائية ( condensate trap ) ، و هي على شكل حرف ( U ) ، و هي على نفس مبدأ المصيدة الموجودة في نظام الصرف الصحي في ال ( WC ) أو في خط المغسلة لمنع الروائح الموجودة في نظام الصرف من العودة لداخل المنزل ، لكن هذه المصيدة الموجودة في عالم التكييف لها فائدة أخرى ضرورية جدا ، فما هي هذه الفائدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الآن نأتي للخطأ الشائع ، ما دامت هذه المصيدة مفيدة ، و ما دام إخواننا المهندسين يوفرونها على خط التصريف ، فأين المشكلة ؟!!!!!! :87: 

المشكلة أنهم لا يصممون أو ينفذون مصيدة مناسبة و صحيحة ، بل يتم تركيبها - إذا تم تركيبها - كيفما إتفق و بصورة عشوائية ، و دونما حسابات أو أخذ مقدار الضغط الخارجي (External static pressure ) لل AHU بعين الإعتبار ، ثم تظهر المشاكل . :57::80::86:

هذه المرة سأنتظر مشاركاتكم  

من يعرف ما هي المشاكل الناتجة عن التصميم الخاطئ لهذه المصيدة ؟؟
و ماهي الحسابات اللازمة لتصميمها بشكل صحيح ؟؟؟؟ :77:


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (23 أغسطس 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووور اخي صابر على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## pora (23 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع الى الامام ياهندسة


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

أخى الفاضل , يجب حساب الاستاتيك بشكل دقيق ثم بعدها ندخل على المصيدة والا يمكن أن ماء التكثيف لا يتدفق فيالبايب .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صابر . وشكرا


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 أغسطس 2011)

nofal قال:


> أخى الفاضل , يجب حساب الاستاتيك بشكل دقيق ثم بعدها ندخل على المصيدة والا يمكن أن ماء التكثيف لا يتدفق فيالبايب .


 
نعم أخي نوفل بالطبع يجب حساب الاستاتيك بشكل دقيق ، لكن ما العلاقة بين الاستاتيك و إرتفاع عمود الماء في المصيدة ؟ 

و هل هناك فرق إذا كانت ال AHU من نوع blow-through أو من نوع draw-through ؟


----------



## nofal (24 أغسطس 2011)

أخى صابر يجب أن لا يقل عمق U عن قيمة الاستاتيك حتى ينساب الماْء في الدرين وأما موقع المروحة قبل أو بعد الكويل فهنا يسمى blow أو draw .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 أغسطس 2011)

nofal قال:


> أخى صابر يجب أن لا يقل عمق u عن قيمة الاستاتيك حتى ينساب الماْء في الدرين وأما موقع المروحة قبل أو بعد الكويل فهنا يسمى blow أو draw .


 
أخ نوفل بخصوص كلامك ( يجب أن لا يقل عمق u عن قيمة الاستاتيك ) فهو كلام صحيح و قريب من الإجابة ، و لمعرفة تفاصيل حسابات و تصميم المصيدة يرجى الإطلاع على الملف المرفق . :84:


----------



## mohamedtop (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ صابر موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## aly yousef (24 أغسطس 2011)

_جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا_


----------



## nofal (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى صابر ونفع بك .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة 

رقم ستة : يوجد حد أدنى من حجم الماء اللازم لعمل نظام التبريد بالمياه المثلجة بشكل مناسب ، فكيف نتأكد من توفر هذا الحد الأدنى المناسب في النظام الموجود لدينا ؟
و ما هي المشاكل التي ستحدث لو لم نوفر هذا الحجم الأدنى ؟
و لو كانت شبكة المياه المثلجة قصيرة و لا توفر هذا الحد الأدنى فما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أين المهندسين العرب ؟ :82:

أين من يسعى للتميز ؟ :d

حقيقة هذا موضوع مهم ، أرجو التفاعل . :73:


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة
> 
> رقم ستة : يوجد حد أدنى من حجم الماء اللازم لعمل نظام التبريد بالمياه المثلجة بشكل مناسب ، فكيف نتأكد من توفر هذا الحد الأدنى المناسب في النظام الموجود لدينا ؟
> و ما هي المشاكل التي ستحدث لو لم نوفر هذا الحجم الأدنى ؟
> و لو كانت شبكة المياه المثلجة قصيرة و لا توفر هذا الحد الأدنى فما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟


 
الحد الادنى 3 جالون لكل طن تبريد 
المشكلة التى ستحدث ده سر سوف أترك لك الافصاح عنه للاخوة يا هندسة.
الحل هو عمل خزان تمدد سعته هى فرق الحجم المتبقى لتحقيق الحد الادنى


----------



## egystorm (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صديقى فى طريقة تانية تقدر تجيب ال equivalent length للقطع كلا على حدة وتضيفها للاطوال الموجودة


----------



## egystorm (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> نستكمل
> 
> ذكرنا أن فقد الضغط على توصيلات الضغط يشكل نسبة كبيرة من المفاقيد ، ولا نستطيع أن نقدرها تقديرا ، بل يجب أن نقوم بحساب هذه المفاقيد بشكل علمي ، لكي نحصل على رقم دقيق - و أيضا لكي تستطيع أن تناقش المهندس الإستشاري من موقف قوة  - ، إذن كيف نحسب هذه المفاقيد ؟؟
> 
> ...





صابر الحناجره قال:


> نستكمل الأخطاء الشائعة
> 
> رقم خمسة : يقوم بعض المهندسين - أو ينفذ بعض الفنيين - بتصميم خط تصريف المياه من ال ahu و يضيفون له مصيدة مائية ( condensate trap ) ، و هي على شكل حرف ( u ) ، و هي على نفس مبدأ المصيدة الموجودة في نظام الصرف الصحي في ال ( wc ) أو في خط المغسلة لمنع الروائح الموجودة في نظام الصرف من العودة لداخل المنزل ، لكن هذه المصيدة الموجودة في عالم التكييف لها فائدة أخرى ضرورية جدا ، فما هي هذه الفائدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...






يتهيالى ان فى كل كتالوج للماكينات لابد من وجود تفصيلة للسيفون الخاصة بالصرف


----------



## egystorm (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> نعم أخي نوفل بالطبع يجب حساب الاستاتيك بشكل دقيق ، لكن ما العلاقة بين الاستاتيك و إرتفاع عمود الماء في المصيدة ؟
> 
> و هل هناك فرق إذا كانت ال AHU من نوع blow-through أو من نوع draw-through ؟



انا مش فاهم اية دخل الاستاتيك فى المصيدة وطبعا فى فرق كبير بين ال blow و ال drow من ناحية وجود السيفون من عدمة


----------



## egystorm (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> أخ نوفل بخصوص كلامك ( يجب أن لا يقل عمق u عن قيمة الاستاتيك ) فهو كلام صحيح و قريب من الإجابة ، و لمعرفة تفاصيل حسابات و تصميم المصيدة يرجى الإطلاع على الملف المرفق . :84:



هندسة ممكن توضيح اكتر للمعلومة دى وياريت شوية شرح للملف المرفق


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الحد الادنى 3 جالون لكل طن تبريد
> المشكلة التى ستحدث ده سر سوف أترك لك الافصاح عنه للاخوة يا هندسة.
> الحل هو عمل خزان تمدد سعته هى فرق الحجم المتبقى لتحقيق الحد الادنى


 
_( الحد الأدنى 3 جالون لكل طن تبيريد_) ، 

إجابة قريبة ، :81:

و يمكن أن نستخدم للتقدير الأولي ( 3 - 6 ) جالون لكل طن تبريد .

لكن الطريقة الأفضل هي حساب هذه القيمة و الإستعانة بكتالوج صانع التشيلر .

الطريقة الحسابية موجودة في الملف الموجود على الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?4a0912x1g392680
، صفحة 89 و ما بعدها ، و يوجد مثال حسابي واضح .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

نستكمل 

المشاكل التي ستحدث لو لم يتوفر لدينا الحجم الأدنى هي :
- عدم إستقرار في تشغيل النظام .
- إن وجود حجم أدنى من المياه في النظام ، يزيد من الكتلة الحرارية ، و بالتالي يقلل التذبذبات السريعة في درجات الحرارة في النظام .
- يوجد لكل تشيلر مدة زمنية معينة بين كل عملية إعادة تشغيل ( حد أعلى لعدد مرات التشغيل في الساعة ) ، و عدم وجود حجم أدنى للمياه في النظام يتعارض مع هذه العملية .

( يتبع ) .....


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الحل هو عمل خزان تمدد سعته هى فرق الحجم المتبقى لتحقيق الحد الادنى


 
هنا أنا أختلف معك أخي العزيز محمد ميكانيك ، فخزان التمدد لن يحل المشكلة ، مع أنه سيزيد من 

حجم المياه في الشبكة ، والسؤال هو لماذا ؟

سأنتظر الإجابة لإضفاء عنصر التشويق على القصة .  :16:


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> هنا أنا أختلف معك أخي العزيز محمد ميكانيك ، فخزان التمدد لن يحل المشكلة ، مع أنه سيزيد من
> 
> حجم المياه في الشبكة ، والسؤال هو لماذا ؟
> 
> سأنتظر الإجابة لإضفاء عنصر التشويق على القصة .  :16:


 أنا شوفت قبل كده خزان لتخزين المياه قبل الطلمبات و له ماسورة لدخول المياه المثلجة القادمة من التشلر من أعلاه و أخرى من الجانب متصلة بطلمبات المياه و معزول حراريا 

و الدائرة قصيرة جدا و لا توجد مواسير تقريبا فى المشروع

إلا أننى فسرت الموضوع على إنه خزان إستورج لتخزين البرودة فى المياه الموجودة به ليعمل على راحة التشلر حتى يفصل فترات اطول


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> هنا أنا أختلف معك أخي العزيز محمد ميكانيك ، فخزان التمدد لن يحل المشكلة ، مع أنه سيزيد من
> 
> حجم المياه في الشبكة ، والسؤال هو لماذا ؟
> 
> سأنتظر الإجابة لإضفاء عنصر التشويق على القصة .  :16:


هل تقصد ان المياه فى الخزان ليست باردة كما ينبغى
ام لان الخزان قبل التشلر و ليس بعده


----------



## metho (11 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> أنا شوفت قبل كده خزان لتخزين المياه قبل الطلمبات و له ماسورة لدخول المياه المثلجة القادمة من التشلر من أعلاه و أخرى من الجانب متصلة بطلمبات المياه و معزول حراريا
> 
> و الدائرة قصيرة جدا و لا توجد مواسير تقريبا فى المشروع
> 
> إلا أننى فسرت الموضوع على إنه خزان إستورج لتخزين البرودة فى المياه الموجودة به ليعمل على راحة التشلر حتى يفصل فترات اطول


 

هذا ما يسمى بال( Buffer tank ) 

و ما يربط مع النظام على التوالي بعكس خزان التمدد الذي يربط مع النظام بشكل فرع ، و لذلك لا يصلح خزان التمدد لتعويض النقص في حجم المياه ، و ذلك لأن المياه في خزان التمدد تكون ساكنة تقريبا و لا تتدفق في النظام ، بعكس الحال في ال ( Buffer tank ) ، فطبيعة تكوينه تفرض على الماء البارد أن يدخل من جهة و يخرج من الجهة الأخرى . أنظر الشكل في الملف المرفق .


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> هذا ما يسمى بال( Buffer tank )
> 
> و ما يربط مع النظام على التوالي بعكس خزان التمدد الذي يربط مع النظام بشكل فرع ، و لذلك لا يصلح خزان التمدد لتعويض النقص في حجم المياه ، و ذلك لأن المياه في خزان التمدد تكون ساكنة تقريبا و لا تتدفق في النظام ، بعكس الحال في ال ( Buffer tank ) ، فطبيعة تكوينه تفرض على الماء البارد أن يدخل من جهة و يخرج من الجهة الأخرى . أنظر الشكل في الملف المرفق .


 
 صح الله ينور عليك يا صبور كان اسمه Buffer tank :28:
بجد ساعتها انا احترت هما عاملين ليه الخزان ده
بس دلوقتى عرفت ليه تسلم :15:
و كان أخونا زانيتى إتكلم فى الموضوع ده قبل كده إفتكرت


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الخزان منقول من مشاركة زانيتى



[/URL]


----------



## صابر الحناجره (12 أكتوبر 2011)

egystorm قال:


> انا مش فاهم اية دخل الاستاتيك فى المصيدة وطبعا فى فرق كبير بين ال blow و ال drow من ناحية وجود السيفون من عدمة


 
إيه يا Storm ؟ :82:
إيه يا Storm ؟:82:

إنت ما قرأت الملف المرفق ، صح ؟ :81:
إعترف .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (12 أكتوبر 2011)

egystorm قال:


> هندسة ممكن توضيح اكتر للمعلومة دى وياريت شوية شرح للملف المرفق


 
لأ يا Storm ، أنا لن لأشرح لك الملف المرفق ، إتعب شوي و إبني نفسك بنفسك ، لكنني على أتم الإستعداد أن أوضح لك أي أمر يلتبس عليك ، إسأل عن أي نقطة محددة و أنا جاهز للإجابة .


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة لموضوع السيفون
لو المروحة بعد الكويل drow-through اى بعد السيفون و حوض الدرين يبقى فى سحب هواء واقع على السيفون بضغط سحب المروحة بكامله ( اقل من الضغط الجوى)
و هنا يوجد شى مهم هل نستخدم الضغط الكلى TSP او الضغط الخارجى ESP ؟
و سوف اترك لكم تحليل الموضوع للوصول للاختيار الصحيح
او المروحة قبل الكويل blow-through يبقى الكويل و الحوض و السيفون معرض لضغط دفع ( اعلى من الضغط الجوى)

اما ارتفاع السيفون فيجب ان يزيد عن ضغط المروحة حتى يتمكن الماء من التدفق


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع السيفون
> لو المروحة بعد الكويل drow-through اى بعد السيفون و حوض الدرين يبقى فى سحب هواء واقع على السيفون بضغط سحب المروحة بكامله ( اقل من الضغط الجوى)
> و هنا يوجد شى مهم هل نستخدم الضغط الكلى TSP او الضغط الخارجى ESP ؟ ((سؤال لولبي -بس جميل))
> و سوف اترك لكم تحليل الموضوع للوصول للاختيار الصحيح
> ...


 
لو المروحة بعد الكويل drow-through اى بعد السيفون و حوض الدرين يبقى فى سحب هواء واقع على السيفون بضغط سحب المروحة بكامله ( اقل من الضغط الجوى)
و هنا يوجد شى مهم هل نستخدم الضغط الكلى TSP او الضغط الخارجى ESP ؟ ((سؤال لولبي -بس جميل))

والاجابه: لا هذا ولا ذاك

 نستخدم الضغط الاستاتيكي (الساكن) الراجع RSP
هتقولي ليه -اقولك ان المروحه الطارده المركزيه لاتنتج غير ESP ولكن خلال سريانه عبر الدكت والفتج يتحول جزء كبير منه الى VP وبالتالي يكون يكون حصل فقد في ESP ولما نقارنه SP للهواء الخارجي نرى ان الفرق اصبح كبير وبالتالي سنحتاج الى مصيده اصغر 

قول كمان يا وحش


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> قول كمان يا وحش


 من خلال التجربة بالموقع لا أنصح بعمل اختبار الدخان للدكت قبل اتمام الاختبار بالهواء المضغوط بواسطة مروحة قوية موصولة بالدكت ( قد يتم استخدام الفليكسبل فى وصلها و تكون المروحة على الارض)
و ذلك بسبب ان الدخان ينتشر بسرعة فى مكان الاختبار مما يعيق رؤية اماكن التسريب و هذا ما حدث معنا اكثر من مرة

و ما نقوم به الان هو تشغيل المروحة و المرور على الوصلات باليد و تحسس تسريب الهواء المضغوط ثم علاجه بالسليكون ثم اختبار الدكت بالهواء او الدخان بعد ذلك

و السؤال الذكى هنا اللى هيسئلو البعض منكم : يعنى ايه مروحة قوية يعنى ضغطها كام بوصة ؟ :70:
اقولكم اسئلو توك توك هو اكيد يعرف.:16:


----------



## ahmedbayomy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> من خلال التجربة بالموقع لا أنصح بعمل اختبار الدخان للدكت قبل اتمام الاختبار بالهواء المضغوط بواسطة مروحة قوية موصولة بالدكت ( قد يتم استخدام الفليكسبل فى وصلها و تكون المروحة على الارض)
> و ذلك بسبب ان الدخان ينتشر بسرعة فى مكان الاختبار مما يعيق رؤية اماكن التسريب و هذا ما حدث معنا اكثر من مرة
> 
> و ما نقوم به الان هو تشغيل المروحة و المرور على الوصلات باليد و تحسس تسريب الهواء المضغوط ثم علاجه بالسليكون ثم اختبار الدكت بالهواء او الدخان بعد ذلك
> ...


 الفيديو يوضح اصابع انتاج الدخان بعد اشعالها و المروحة تعمل لسحب الدخان و ضخه الى داخل الدكت

http://www.4shared.com/video/NW4YXp6V/smoke.html


----------



## toktok66 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> من خلال التجربة بالموقع لا أنصح بعمل اختبار الدخان للدكت قبل اتمام الاختبار بالهواء المضغوط بواسطة مروحة قوية موصولة بالدكت ( قد يتم استخدام الفليكسبل فى وصلها و تكون المروحة على الارض)
> و ذلك بسبب ان الدخان ينتشر بسرعة فى مكان الاختبار مما يعيق رؤية اماكن التسريب و هذا ما حدث معنا اكثر من مرة
> 
> و ما نقوم به الان هو تشغيل المروحة و المرور على الوصلات باليد و تحسس تسريب الهواء المضغوط ثم علاجه بالسليكون ثم اختبار الدكت بالهواء او الدخان بعد ذلك
> ...


 
بتحرجني ياعم محمد ولا انا عارف حاجه 
بس انا كنت بستعمل الاختبار ب الاضاءه -- بواسطه مصباح كهربائي
وفي حاجه مهمه كمان يا استازي -انت لما تمسك صاحبك سماكنا من رقبته هتلاقيه بيقولك ان اختبار الضغط بمروحه بيكون للانظمه اللتي يكون بها الضغط اكبر من اتنين ونص بوصه مياه ((ويكون الضغط اكبر مره ونص من قيمه النظام الفعلي)) 
انما اختبارات الاضاءه والدخان ماشي الحال ((وهذا على ما اتذكر اني قراته من اونكل سماكنا))


----------



## toktok66 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

امبارح بقى اكتشفت اكتشافين ((همه عره صحيح)) بس بالنسبه لي ولاد حلال اوي

الاول -الدنابر عندنا نوعين parallel و opposed وعرفت امتى استعمل كل واحد منهم وايه السبب ((وده هورط فيه عم محمد -يارب يطلع مش عارف علشان ازنقه زي ما بيوزنوقني))


التاني ((هوه عره بس ظريف)) وهكتبه على طول:​WB = 0.315´ (DB) ´ (RH) ´ 0.25​​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اختبار الضغط بمروحه بيكون للانظمه اللتي يكون بها الضغط اكبر من اتنين ونص بوصه مياه ((ويكون الضغط اكبر مره ونص من قيمه النظام الفعلي))
> انما اختبارات الاضاءه والدخان ماشي الحال ((وهذا على ما اتذكر اني قراته من اونكل سماكنا))


 
قلت لكم اسئلو توك توك هو اكيد يعرف و قد كان.


----------



## egystorm (25 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> امبارح بقى اكتشفت اكتشافين ((همه عره صحيح)) بس بالنسبه لي ولاد حلال اوي
> 
> الاول -الدنابر عندنا نوعين parallel و opposed وعرفت امتى استعمل كل واحد منهم وايه السبب ((وده هورط فيه عم محمد -يارب يطلع مش عارف علشان ازنقه زي ما بيوزنوقني))
> 
> ...




اللة ينور يا هنسة ممكن اجابة سوالك دا ؟


----------



## egystorm (25 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> لأ يا storm ، أنا لن لأشرح لك الملف المرفق ، إتعب شوي و إبني نفسك بنفسك ، لكنني على أتم الإستعداد أن أوضح لك أي أمر يلتبس عليك ، إسأل عن أي نقطة محددة و أنا جاهز للإجابة .



بصراحة الملف جميل جدا وانا احب اكملة بعد اذنك بالفيل دا


----------



## egystorm (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة على المعلومات دى


----------



## نزار السيد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخ صابر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مروان هانى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

والله كلام حلو جدا


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 فبراير 2013)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 أبريل 2013)

الله يجازيكم كل خير


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 مايو 2013)

الله ينور عليكم جميعا -فعلا الواحد استفاد معلومات كتيرة جدا من خلال هذة المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (9 نوفمبر 2013)

زادكم الله من علمه


----------



## أبي العزائم (4 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخ صابر 
فى حقيقة الامر انا عندى طلب منك لو الموضوع مكتمل معاك ارجوا شرحة لان الامر دة ليس كثيرين يفهمونه وهو Why are variable frequency drives used for secondary chilled water pumps واعتقد ان الامر دة له علاقة بشرحك ارجوا الشرح الوافى وجزاك الله خيرا وارجوا مراسلتى على الا يميل لانى عندى استفسارات ارجوا ان استفيد منك [email protected]


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (3 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز ونرجو استكمالة


----------



## tarek gamarec (7 ديسمبر 2014)

:28:


----------

